# help he is peeing alot



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

My son got a new hedgehog Saturday, to night he started peeing alot, the only vet who will see him with in 50 miles says it is normal for them to pee alot


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

How old is the hedgehog? Babies are poop and pee machines. So long as he's drinking and the urine is a normal color with no pink or red in it, I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm always amazed at how much they can pee. It's a lot! Seems like it is more than can fit in there body.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

No kidding! And the amount and size of their poops! You'd think they were hollow inside.


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

He is 4 months, he wasn't peeing as much before, his poop is a little soft to not diarrhea is a dark green close to brown


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

This is are first time having one, and we seemed to pick a very picky one, he is allergic to the paper shaving and wood shaving, so after finding that out he is now on cloth, 72 is to cold for him even with a heat lamp, so he has a heating pad he spends most of the time there, he is very sweet, and very tame, we got him at a pet store, we could find a breeder close to us, i thought I read enough and know enough but this little guy worries me to death, he had a little cold that the vet said he didn't want to treat and wait a day a see if he gets better,but it only been 2 days without run nose, and sneezing, he is still is playing, just not like before he gets up plays, then sleeps for a while, he is eating and drink,I kept getting up to check on him tonight most of the time he was sleeping under his wheel,


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

There is no blood in his poop, just a lot of pee, i change his bedding 2 a day, he doesn't always use his potty spot, and most of the time it's not bad, but today I have changed it 6 time, and it is very wet, the first time I thought he spilled his water there was so much


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It could be that he's settled in enough to start drinking more, so he's peeing more. But I would keep an eye on it, with a sudden change like that. Can you see the color of the urine? What kind of bedding are you using? If you're using a loose bedding, try switching to a white pillow case, flannel baby blanket, or piece of fleece, so you can see the color of his urine. You can also use paper towels if you don't have anything else. If he's drinking a lot & not dehydrated, it should be light yellow, if he's dehydrated, it'll be bright or dark yellow. Brownish or orangish urine would indicate there might be blood present.

A couple other comments - What kind of heating lamp do you have for him? What wattage is the heating bulb? Is it a ceramic heat emitter bulb (only gives off heat, no light) or is it a colored reptile heating light? 

The temperature needs to be higher than 72*, especially if you've already found out that's not warm enough for him. A heating pad added isn't good enough, as he'll spend his time on that instead of moving around normally. Heating pads can actually make things worse, when they move from the warmer spot by the pad to the cooler part of the cage. If his heating lamp isn't keeping his cage warm enough, you need to adjust the thermostat (and if you don't have a thermostat, you need one), or you need a stronger bulb. 

I would also keep a very close eye on him for further signs of sniffling, sneezing, or raspy breathing. I have to admit to disagreeing with the vet's reluctance to treat him for a cold. Hedgehog URIs don't go away without medication, and left untreated, can turn into pneumonia, which is deadly. It's possible that your little guy was just a bit sniffly from being too cold, but if he has an actual URI, he will need to be treated.


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

heat lamp is one from the pet store when we got him it's a 25 night heat lamp, we was using the paper from pet store, that seemed to bug him so we are felt right now, his pee is clear just lot, when I got home he sneezed a few time,but he just seems really weak,


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

This is our first one, i do know someone else got one a the same pet shop and it died,they was there get a diff one when we got ours


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Honestly, with these additional symptoms you're describing I would get him to the vet. It's not too uncommon for animals from pet shops to come home already sick. 

Does the heat lamp you have give off light? If it does, you need to change it. You should have a ceramic heat emitter bulb with a dome lamp rated for CHE's. You should have a thermostat to control it (this will turn the lamp on and off as needed to keep the temperature steady) and a thermometer so you know the actually temperature in his cage. As far as the bulb wattage goes, it depends on your cage and how big it is. A 100 watt bulb with a 10in dome is often ok, but larger cages might need a 150 watt, or even more than one lamp. Most hedgehogs like it warmer. A few like it cooler. I wouldn't let it go under 73, but 75 is where most people shoot for. I keep mine at 77. This part will mostly just be watching him and seeing where he seems most comfortable.

Also, is he eating? You said he was really weak. Have you noticed a reasonable amount of food being eaten? And what are you feeding him?


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

HE is eating good , he's doing a little better, i did take him to vet they said he was fine, but they looked at him for maybe 2 min didn't check him at all just looked at him, and he said he doesn't know why people get them,i was very made, a 45 min drive for nothing, I stop at pet shop the guy said he thought they all had something wrong, our is the only one out of 4 that is still alive,i got a new better heat lamp, he seems to like it 78, but I worry that's to hot,he is playing on wheel right now, just not like he did when we got them, he sleeps lot plays for a maybe 5 min then sleeps, but he is doing a little better, he's not pee a much last night I put a puppy pad under his felt so i could look at his pee better, with in 3 hour it was soaked I didnt put his water in his cage I took him out to drink,the only place that wasn't wet was in his hide out,he is peeing like that now,


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad you got a stronger bulb! Does it give off only heat & no light? You'll want to make sure it doesn't give off any kind of light, whether it's black or red or otherwise. It should only be giving off heat. 

You also NEED to have a thermostat to control that bulb, if you don't already. You can order them online or buy them in some stores. But it's not an option unless someone is around all day every day to monitor the temperature. 78* is on the warmer end of the spectrum, but some hedgehogs like it warm. Since it sounds like he's sick, he definitely needs it warm, so that's fine.

You need to find another vet to take him to, or go back to the previous one and insist that he get a true exam and medication. It really sounds like he has a URI and he needs antibiotics. He may very well die like his siblings if you don't get him proper vet care. I'm sorry that the first vet was useless, but your hedgehog still needs care. Please get him to a vet who will properly examine him and treat him. While you're there, mention the amount of urine. What you're describing honestly doesn't sound normal to me at all. It could be something else going on with him and he needs to be checked out. It sounds like you guys are already attached to him and I'd really hate for him to die like his siblings. I'm sure you're trying your best for him, but you really need to get him to a vet so he can be checked over & treated. I honestly can't stress that enough.

A couple other questions regarding his set up & such - can you post a picture of his cage? How big is it? And what kind of food are you giving him? Pet stores are notorious for giving out incorrect and even very harmful advice on hedgehogs and given the health of your little guy & the fact that his siblings died, the store you got him from sounds pretty awful. I have a feeling that you might need to change some other things for your hedgie to make sure his quality of life is good.


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

He is doing better and better, thank goodness, I have him a vet appointment tomorrow with a diff one, I'm so mad I even told him he was the only one still alive,his light is one of the reptile lights that are blue, i have a diff one coming, I have him in a room where the heat is turned up, and the light does have a temp control on it, the pet store said the light was good but I have heard it's not good I don't use it much just cause the room is so warm, he is doing so much better, but I'm still taking him, he has a few diff kind of food but all he will is nutrient rich headgehog diet, i can't upload a pic but right now he is in a tub I think it's one of the 99 gal one, just felt bedding, his food bowl water bowl hind out and wheel, we have a bigger one but I can keep them one warm with out using the light much, my husband drill some holes around it, i with keep trying to get a pic on here, i really don't want him to die, and I'm trying everything, i stayed up late with him last night, then got up every few hours, i dint think he would make it last night, but with in the last hour he is acting so much better, a the vets he won't move, now his playing on his wheel,he has always been eating good and drinking,


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

His cage right now do I need to change anything


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

What bedding should I use, he sneezed with paper and pine with both the pet store said to use I seen use felt,


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a puppy pad under the felt too, I'm not sure if that's ok for him??? He's still peeing alot not near as much,


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are making huge improvements, good job! Definitely continue to keep him warm until you get his CHE bulb. I'm glad you're getting him to another vet. I hope they'll be able to offer you more help than the previous one!

His cage looks good, and the fleece bedding you're using is just fine. A lot of people on here really like and prefer using fleece or fabric liners, so that's great.  I think personally I would take the puppy pad out & use a few layers of fleece instead. Sounds like you haven't had issues so far, but hedgehogs can dig into the pads & get stuck, and some people are concerned about the chemicals used on the pads to encourage puppies to potty on them.

If you can sew, you can also sew liners that have fleece on both sides (or another fabric like flannel or cotton) and an absorbant material in the middle. If you check the For Sale section of the forum, there's also people who sell liners, so you can either buy them or see how to hide the edges so he won't get strings wrapped around his legs.

It's not a huge deal right now, since he's still settling in and the biggest concern is to keep him warm & make sure he gets checked for a URI. But it might be a good idea to end up switching his food. Hedgehog foods aren't really great, most of them have horrible ingredients. There's more information about good foods to use in these two stickies - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html

You guys do sound like you're doing good with him.  I'm glad he seems to be doing better right now. He's lucky to have gone home with you! I hope the vet visit tomorrow goes well and you guys will have a vet to depend on for future problems. Let us know how it goes and how your little one is doing.


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

I got him in to the vet we are heading home now, he had a very bad uti , upper respiratory infection,he said he didn't know how he was still alive,i guess we picked a tough guy!he said he is one sick little guy but he didn't acted as sick as he was, he thinks he will pull out of it, he said put a heating pad under his bedding to keep him warm, and it would make him feel better, he gave us one to use that is pretty small,he said his little belly is so sore and that way he lays more on his side, there he put him on a heating pad and he laid down on it with his little legs out, i take him back tomorrow afternoon to get checked again, he thinks he may have some other bacteria in him, but said they med his on now with help,the vet said he is sure he will make, so that makes me feel good


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

The heating pad is a human one with a temp setting, just small I've never seen one that small,he said it won't get hot enough to burn him even on high, and we just need it on low,


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm glad this vet was actually able to help! Hopefully you caught the infections in time and a round of antibiotics takes care of it. The heating pad is great while he's sick, but it's not something to use long term. Once he's feeling better I would take it out. And just to be on the safe side I would put a layer of fabric between the heating pad and your hedgehog if you aren't already. It sounds like you little guy found a great home with you! Keep us updated, and if you have more questions we are here to help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh good, I'm so glad you got him in and that this vet was helpful!! I hope your little one takes his medicine nicely, but in case you have any issues, here's our sticky with tips on that - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html Continue to keep a close eye on how much he's eating while you guys are getting through this. I know you said he's been eating great, but sometimes antibiotics can make them feel yucky & go off their food. And I agree with shinydistraction on the heating pad as well.

I'm so glad this little boy found a home with you guys. Fingers crossed that he feels better quickly! Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

Just got from the vet check up app,he doesn't do night appointments but he he said I made him feel bad, I use my 4 sad kids who already lost one, and it was a birthday present for my 11 year son who birthday is today, and how sad would it be for him to fund out his pet passed away on his b-day, he gave me some ideas on food, and gave us some water that is alike Pedialyte, Herbie is doing even better today but the vet said did say he is still very sick, he was amazed that he made it! But he thinks he will be fine, i can't thank you enough, u gave me advice that I think helped him make it


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

Lilysmommy here is the lamp and bulb they sold us, and our sick little herbie, his not like the antibiotics today


----------



## tammy (Oct 14, 2014)

It won't up load the pic, I will try later


----------

